# Kata Maxims



## Explorer (May 13, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

Kata is central to our system ... the practice, performance and interpretation. We have standard interpretations that everyone must learn but as a student passes into the dan ranks we help them learn to assemble interpretations of their forms that work best for their individual circumstances. We've compiled a short list of Kata Maxims and would like to add to them. I'd love to see what you might have to offer.

Thanks,

<Maxims follow>

   Kata is not free fighting.  The fighting in Kata happens at grabbing distance. 

  Technique is not determined by kata; it is determined by circumstance.  As circumstances change, technique must also.  

  An interpretation of kata that will not work for the karateka must be set aside and the search must continue for a technique that will work for the karateka. 

  Learning a technique requires skill derived from adequate practice.  No technique should be set aside until a full examination has been completed.  (Try the technique on various body sizes and types.  Consider your posture, breathing and the smallest detail in trying to understand the technique.  If someone else of your size and body type can reliably perform the technique, you can too.) 

  All things being equal; the simplest interpretation of kata will probably be the correct one to use in self-defense.  (adapted from Occam's Razor) 

  Kata remains the same; regardless of variation(s).  Kata interpretations (bunkai, oyo, shorthand) change constantly with new understanding and insight. 

  Kata is a mnemonic device that helps us remember individual techniques.  

  Kata is a language that must be interpreted by each karateka on an individual basis. 

  Kata is a moving encyclopedia of techniques.  Each karateka must test all techniques to find those suitable for inclusion into their personal set.   

  Even though the moves in kata are linked, techniques can be lifted out of context for purposes of effective self-defense. 

  Performing kata by yourself is only half the exercise.  The other half is performing the interpretation with a partner. 

  Each kata interpretation should take into account most likely attack scenarios, worst case attack scenarios, timing, balance, likely responses, joint manipulation, unbalancing of the opponent, pressure point strikes, blunt trauma strikes and throws.


----------



## Whitebelt (May 14, 2010)

How about these two popular ones:

From formlessness to form to formlessness- 
Speaking of how a beginner has no form and learns it from doing forms or kata, and then how a master manipulates this form to give it infinite applications through formlessness again.

One thousand times slow, one time fast-
This one is obvious


----------



## Guliufa (May 14, 2010)

Hello

With all due respect, I disagree with this one:

"An interpretation of kata that will not work for the karateka must be  set aside and the search must continue for a technique that will work  for the karateka."

If you practice your art the way your post describes, this does not apply. There are no techniques that "will not work" - only non-practiced techniques/bunkai/oyo. 

I see many Bruce Lee followers say this (take what is useful and discard the rest) nonsense quite often and it bugs the heck out of me.  

Your Maxims show that you've had good instruction and in my opinion that one particular one does not fit. I would not even entertain the thought. 

Great post!


----------



## Explorer (May 21, 2010)

Guliufa said:


> Hello
> 
> With all due respect, I disagree with this one:
> 
> ...


Hi Guliufa,

Let's think about this one a bit. There are techniques I use as a 6'2" 265lb troll that some of my students can't use because they lack sufficient mass. My 5'1" 79lb student isn't going to use the same throwing and grappling techniques I would against the average sized 145-160lb attacker. She will use a different set ... therefore, she will throw away the techniques I use and replace them with techniques that will work for her and her body type.

That is why that quote is in there. Does that make sense to you?


Explorer


----------



## David43515 (Aug 8, 2010)

As another big guy it make sense to me. Another example in my experience would be a throw that moves from an armbar into a throw backwards across my horse stance. Since I`m 6foot I usually pass over the arm to keep it locked while I throw.  My wife is only 5'1", so she abandons the arm lock and passes under the arm to complete the throw.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 14, 2010)

Guliufa said:


> Hello
> 
> With all due respect, I disagree with this one:
> 
> ...



With all respect Sir, I have a student who has 1 arm. There are many techniques he can not do and has discarded, yet he is quite proficient in creating techniques that work for him.

As is also listed no technique should be discarded until a full examination has be performed. This doesn't mean trying it a few times with a few different people but spending the time understanding the movement, the range, the angle, the speed, the timing and other factors. Over the years there have been many techniques I have set aside only to pick them up again for study and examination some time later to find I can now utilize them. To set aside does not mean to throw away or discard.

Sadly many of Bruce Lee's followers don't understand this aspect. The simply discard what can not be used right now.


----------



## Guliufa (May 18, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Hi Guliufa,
> 
> Let's think about this one a bit. There are techniques I use as a 6'2" 265lb troll that some of my students can't use because they lack sufficient mass. My 5'1" 79lb student isn't going to use the same throwing and grappling techniques I would against the average sized 145-160lb attacker. She will use a different set ... therefore, she will throw away the techniques I use and replace them with techniques that will work for her and her body type.
> 
> ...


 
And I totally understand that! But discarding something that you can't use on one person doesn't make sense because not everyone is a 6'2 265lb troll. Heck, I myself would grab the nearest pipe against a sasquatch! :asian: 

This is why it does not make sense to me. I can't use a grill to fry eggs but I won't throw it away because of that! It works fine for a nice whole Salmon Fillet!


----------



## K-man (May 18, 2011)

Guliufa said:


> And I totally understand that! But discarding something that you can't use on one person doesn't make sense because not everyone is a 6'2 265lb troll. Heck, I myself would grab the nearest pipe against a sasquatch! :asian:
> 
> This is why it does not make sense to me. I can't use a grill to fry eggs but I won't throw it away because of that! It works fine for a nice whole Salmon Fillet!


All the maxim was saying was, _"an* interpretation* of kata that will not work for the karateka must be set aside and the search must continue for a technique that will work for the karateka."_ 
The technique is not discarded. Let's look at a mid section 'block' for example. I might teach an interpretation that suits me which would be a deflection of a strike with the first hand and an attack to the head with the second or 'blocking' hand. Someone who trains at greater distance might say, "until I am comfortable at close range, that doesn't work for me, so I will practise the application where it traps the attacker's arm". There is no 'right' interpretation of a technique within a kata, there are often a dozen or more applications for one technique. IMHO, *Explorer* is spot on with the maxim. (The analogy of the grill is exactly what is being said except in E*xplorer's* case, the interpretation that will not work is the frying of the eggs.)

And for me:

There is only ONE attacker in a kata, and the attacker is normally in front.
Every technique is designed to finish the encounter.
If the technique in the kata fails, the next technique in the kata is your next response.

:asian:


----------



## chinto (May 19, 2011)

ok, in the Okinawan systems i study, there are at least 5 techniques for every movement in that kata.   now you do the kata time and time again. looking to make it as smooth and perfect as possible. 

as say a 9th kyu i did not see the same things there as I do now. so yes you do change how you look at things in a kata as you learn. that does not mean that the original interpretation was invalid.

i see throws and take downs where originally i saw only strikes. I see lethal techniques where once i saw only a block or punch or what have you.  but I also have found that in sparring "it" happens and I use the same technique in a different way effectively or just use it with out thought ether way... that is one of the biggest reasons for kata, to teach your body to react and make it possible for " it"  to happen.. no thought... you just do it, and the attack is neutralized and you retaliat in almost zero time.


----------



## Martin h (May 20, 2011)

I like the Iain Abernethy approach, So I would add:
1. You always start with the opponent in front of you, and never "turn to face" the opponent. All big turns are throws, all small turns are movement into that angle in regard to the opponent. 
2. Jumps usually indicate throws, and you never, ever, jump over a sword or staff swung to your legs.


----------



## chinto (May 20, 2011)

Martin h said:


> I like the Iain Abernethy approach, So I would add:
> 1. You always start with the opponent in front of you, and never "turn to face" the opponent. All big turns are throws, all small turns are movement into that angle in regard to the opponent.
> 2. Jumps usually indicate throws, and you never, ever, jump over a sword or staff swung to your legs.




oh ya bunki is very much a part of any kata work!


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 8, 2011)

Kata are templates recorded from many self-defense techniques to get out of grabs and intercepting attacks. It is a response mechanism to the Habitual Acts of Physical Violence. If one doesn't understand the bunkai/analysis behind the forms, one's knowledge will be limited of how defend and that individual will lose respect for kata training. Instructors need to teach their students bunkai applications for many templates to understand what he/she is doing in the katas.


----------

